
Flutter – The sky’s the limit - yannikyeo
https://edit.theappbusiness.com/flutter-the-skys-the-limit-84887c8f650d
======
75dvtwin
Prediction for 2021: \---------

Google's blog post from the future:

Since its inception 6 years go, we have seen more and more developers building
cross platform mobile applications. Now, we see that at least 60% of mobile
apps in Android use some form of cross platform technology.

We are proud that Flutter was part of that evolution.

We feel that the major goal of this framework was achieved,

And now we plan to move some of its feature right into Android OS, with the
goal of enabling other frameworks to take advantage of Flutter's UI,
networking and platform independent mobile device hardware access.

We hope that the new focus will let developers using React Native and other
technologies, to leverage the Flutter features on a wider variety of mobile
devices.

\----

End of prediction.

Basically Dart will be dead by then. Kotlin will be on the rise including for
Ios.

~~~
solarkraft
Flutter is already a big part of the vision for Fuchsia.

I am worried about its dependence on Dart, though ...

~~~
pjmlp
Dart needs Flutter.

Lets see if we don't see a Flutter rewrite in something else.

------
codemac
Flutter is the first thing that has gotten me excited about learning how to
write a mobile application. Instead of some mash of languages and platforms,
it seems as portable as they claim.

What are the best guides for learning Flutter? Any guides to mobile
development for the type of person who works full time on C++ and C operating
systems?

~~~
sebe
Their website has some tutorials
[https://flutter.io/docs/reference/tutorials](https://flutter.io/docs/reference/tutorials)

and it has a getting started for mobile and web devs
[https://flutter.io/docs/get-started/flutter-for/android-
devs](https://flutter.io/docs/get-started/flutter-for/android-devs)

Also you can play with some dart code on a web page at
[https://dartpad.dartlang.org/](https://dartpad.dartlang.org/)

------
stabbles
Hot reload is like the REPL of frontend development

~~~
sdegutis
But traditionally it's been full of caveats, namely whenever you have long-
lived objects or instances of classes somewhere in your hierarchy, causing all
sorts of hard to debug issues. I used to do manual hot-reloading when working
in a Clojure codebase full time for a few years using Cider (Clojure IDE
inside Emacs), and it still required a fair amount of organizing your code to
mostly be immutable to avoid these caveats altogether. An entire philosophy
came out of this when Stuart Sierra wrote about how he solved this using
lifecycles and then released his Component framework to kind of codify these
lifecycle ideas into a concrete thing. All this because hot-reloading is great
but really fragile.

~~~
mateuszf
It actually works great if your'e using ClojureScript / figwheel / reagent /
re-frame.

------
pjmlp
The sky might be the limit, just don't try to fly too high though.

------
jbigelow76
Something, something no cross platform abstractions == an engineering marvel
just like that of the SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket. Uhhh, okay.

~~~
solarkraft
what

------
arcticwombat
Ah yes, Flutter, Google made it so it must be good :)

I tried it out but it definitely didn't turn me into a fan.

~~~
gaara87
Just out of curiosity, I realize you aren't a fan but was there anything which
made you aversed to it?

~~~
arcticwombat
Overly complicated, overly hyped, horrible syntax.

